# Antique Glass Indian Chief Toothpick Holder



## mr2real (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been researching this piece for quite a while now to no avail. It appears to be really old. Very heavy and thick glass. I'm hoping someone could determine the age. The Chief is wearing a full head dress, and the bottom of this piece is very glossy and smooth. Thanks, Joe


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 4, 2011)

That isn't Gadaffi? [8|]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe Old Sleepy Eye?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 4, 2011)

Its cool looking Mr4real


----------



## mr2real (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Guys!!! Here's a close up that I like better.


----------



## mr2real (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's the base, maybe it can help date it. It has two very faint mold lines, but not on the base.


----------

